# will 17" fit?



## kasey85 (Oct 13, 2004)

I am having a bit of trouble, I have 97 nissan sentra gxe, I would like to know if 17" will fit on my car, i have 13" on now. But if I did that would the tires fit? Would the tires effect the turning ability of the car? and if I would have to make any modifications? Thanks :fluffy:


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

yup they sure will, i think we can also fit 18's on our cars. you just have to get skinny tires to put on it.


----------



## kasey85 (Oct 13, 2004)

thanks!


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

go to tirerack.com they will put a visual of your car on the screen and tell if you click on a rim that doesn't fit it won't put them on the car


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

meh i think a small car with huge wheels looks terrible. 15 or 16 is better for handling (imo looks) and ride quality :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i second that ^^^


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

But that's not the question he asked.

17s will fit, assuming you get the right offset. With the right offset, you can fit up to 19s, and maybe bigger, who knows.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

They will fit with no problem providing the offset is right on the wheels. I've run 17's on my car with zero problems, and I also have a friend who runs 18's on his show car with no problems. 19 x 7.5 will fit also with a 215/35ZR19 tire if you're really needing the extreme look. Axis has a set of 20's that will surprisingly enough fit, but then your wheel/tire combo will end up way taller than stock. I wonder how much the 20's will kill acceleration. I'd imagine there would be a huge difference.


----------



## omnimedia (Feb 4, 2004)

yeah just dont take big people in the back seat, tires rub


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

I have 18's on mine and use them only in the summer. Running 215/35/18 tires. No probs at all. Click the Cardomain link for pics if you want to see what they look like on a B14.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

How do you determine what off-set you need?


----------



## racingfury (Oct 7, 2004)

it should be in your owners manual... or go to a site like tires.com and put in your car, look ubnder stock wheels and it will tell you...


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

But how do you know what offset you need for non-stock wheels?


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

4X100, that is the bolt pattern but I don't know about the offset.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

to be honest 17's aren't really that big anymore in the first place. the spec v comes with them from the factory (i would have tried to get those if it wasn't for the bolt pattern difference) maybe because i'm type of person who wants a hummer h2 on some 26's when i get the money but in my opinion if you are adding wheels purely for looks they just wont look big enough unless you get some chrome 15's and then it'll look like you hooked your car up back in '95.


----------

